# Anyone Use A Cane?



## Lon (Aug 17, 2016)

I just bought a HURRY Cane.  You know--it's the one advertised on TV' It has a tripod base

I have the one my dad used until his death at age 93 but I like the tripod base on this new one.

I can walk fine without a cane but this new one will come in handy when I get out of bed in the morning very stiff from my Rheumatoid Arthritis.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2016)

Not yet Lon.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 17, 2016)

I use a cane for short distances and a walker for longer ones. I keep one cane in the car
along with my folding walker (zimmer) and another cane and my big 4 wheel walker
in my apartment.  This is a senior's residence and I would say that most of us use one or the other.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 17, 2016)

I was walking with a friend one day and we were doing that " I'm just walking funny until my joints uncrack" shuffle. We both said almost the same thing at the same time. Someone up ahead had a wheeled walker. It seems we're both putting off mobility assistance as long as we can manage...mostly vanity...silly I know. But there are days when I've quietly borrowed a ride on cart at the store.


----------



## Stormy (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't use a cane so far but a walking stick when I take long walks off the cement sidewalks on dirt or grass.  I saw the Hurry Canes a long time ago on television and wondered how they were on soft dirt or grass or in wet or snow conditions.


----------



## Lon (Aug 17, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I was walking with a friend one day and we were doing that " I'm just walking funny until my joints uncrack" shuffle. We both said almost the same thing at the same time. Someone up ahead had a wheeled walker. It seems we're both putting off mobility assistance as long as we can manage...mostly vanity...silly I know. But there are days when I've quietly borrowed a ride on cart at the store.



It's just like putting off getting hearing aids.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2016)

Before I got my hips replaced, I used one cane, then two canes, and ultimately a walker and a wheelchair.  Now, I don't have to use any of them. YAY!

I've been having trouble with my shoulders, and the doc says they got messed up from using the canes and the walker.  You rely on your shoulders and wrists to hold your body weight, and it wears them down.  Bummer.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2016)

I had to use a cane for five weeks this summer.  The hard part was learning not to trip over it.  Kinda defeated the purpose, huh?


----------



## Byrd (Aug 18, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Before I got my hips replaced, I used one cane, then two canes, and ultimately a walker and a wheelchair.  Now, I don't have to use any of them. YAY!
> 
> I've been having trouble with my shoulders, and the doc says they got messed up from using the canes and the walker.  You rely on your shoulders and wrists to hold your body weight, and it wears them down.  Bummer.



I've had a hip replacement also and used a cain ever since. While it probably takes some pressure off my hip, I'm sure it'll ruin my arm, shoulder and back in the process.


----------



## IKE (Aug 18, 2016)

I had to have heel spur surgery several years ago (both feet) and I purchased a nice heavy wooden cane from a older local fella that makes them at home prior to the first surgery......I like the look of wood better than the el cheapo looking aluminum canes at Wally World.

I didn't know it at the time but a canes length is actually tailored to a persons leg and arm length......I've still got the cane but I'm hoping that I'll never need it again.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 18, 2016)

Almost..  Had knee surgery (torn meniscus) and was going to get one but my wife found a set of crutches at the thrift store.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 18, 2016)

Since a leg injury I keep one handy for occasional use. It's not the walking or forward motion it's the pivots, turning and getting up that are difficult at times.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 18, 2016)

I use a cane because of my balance problems caused by spinal stenosis.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2016)

Byrd said:


> I've had a hip replacement also and used a cain ever since. While it probably takes some pressure off my hip, I'm sure it'll ruin my arm, shoulder and back in the process.



Byrd, didn't the new hip solve the problem?  Mine did, thank God.  And any post op pain was nothing compared to what I had before the surgeries. I had both done, 30 days apart.  Now I can do almost anything I want (doc says no running, bungee jumping or skydiving) with minimal or no pain.  It has been a new lease on life, to be sure. 

I'm sorry you are still having pain -- do you know why? (I mean why you are still having pain, not why I'm sorry.)


----------



## Byrd (Aug 19, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Byrd, didn't the new hip solve the problem?  Mine did, thank God.  And any post op pain was nothing compared to what I had before the surgeries. I had both done, 30 days apart.  Now I can do almost anything I want (doc says no running, bungee jumping or skydiving) with minimal or no pain.  It has been a new lease on life, to be sure.
> 
> I'm sorry you are still having pain -- do you know why? (I mean why you are still having pain, not why I'm sorry.)



Unfortunately not. I've got a lame foot and had several hip surgeries; my muscle apparatus is utterly wrecked. Can't get rid of the limp anymore, because my muscles can't weather the pressure and my foot lacks coordination. If it was just the hip, I'd probably be fine, but anything from the knee down is numb, which makes walking almost a mental excercise. But it has been like that for decades and I have fully adapted. I should have elaborated earlier. 

Thanks for the kindness though! No reason to feel sorry. Not before my shoulder and knee give in at least


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 19, 2016)

Byrd said:


> Unfortunately not. I've got a lame foot and had several hip surgeries; my muscle apparatus is utterly wrecked. Can't get rid of the limp anymore, because my muscles can't weather the pressure and my foot lacks coordination. If it was just the hip, I'd probably be fine, but anything from the knee down is numb, which makes walking almost a mental excercise. But it has been like that for decades and I have fully adapted. I should have elaborated earlier.
> 
> Thanks for the kindness though! No reason to feel sorry. Not before my shoulder and knee give in at least



I know what you mean about walking being a mental exercise.  I had to basically relearn to walk properly and was surprised how hard I had to concentrate on it at first -- I'd go down the street muttering heel, shift weight, toe, heel, shift weight -- etc.  I'm sure some people thought I was a bit cracked.  I had a bit of a hard time getting muscle strength and coordination back, too, because I had been limping for so long.

I hope your shoulders and knees hold out, too.  My knees bother me some, but not too bad.  

Getting older is no picnic, that's for sure.  And I do sympathize with your plight -- I'll never forget how frustrating it was not to be able to get around on my own.


----------

